

About CPU microcode update (from ArchWiki) - vmorgulis
https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Microcode

======
vmorgulis
List of Intel processors potentially updatable cited in the document:

[https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/24290#prodos](https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/24290#prodos)

